# MA Window Tinting Citation Rates



## Guest

Good evening. Was curious what are MA window tinting citation rates? Lets say a car has exceeded 35% all around what kind of ticket would that person be looking at? Thx


----------



## CJIS

Most the guys I know that have ever busted anyone for that gave the driver (providing the diver did not cock an attitude) a few days to have it removed and all the diver needed to do is come down to the station to prove it was removed, and then the would be citation went away.


----------



## Guest

Wolfman said:


> $250.
> 
> MGL 90-9D:


Thx, i've heard different interpretations on this though. Would it be a 250 ticket, or would it be 250 per window?


----------



## Crvtte65

True, I was instructed technically its $250 for each violation (window) as the tint can be applied separately. But you do really have to be asking for it to have someone do it.


----------



## BufordTJustice

synapze said:


> Thx, i've heard different interpretations on this though. Would it be a 250 ticket, or would it be 250 per window?


$250 per window....


----------



## laxball33

It's 250.00 total. The *car* being tinted with an illegal light transmission percentage is the violation not each window. Charging someone for each window would be like charging a minor with six counts of minor in possession of alcohol if he had a six pack on him.


----------



## BufordTJustice

Yep.......my bad, law reads "a fine of not more than 250.00", I will have to let my resource with the campaign hat know to loosen the strap, it compressing his brain again..:lol:


----------



## USMCTrooper

However, it is $250 for each offense. 
Yesterday...........today...........tomorrow.........I have seen it done and upheld in Court.


----------



## laxball33

Yep, I agree with that, a good thing is always having the motoring public's ignorance on our side. "you can't give me another ticket, I just got one the other day for the same thing" 
*WRONG EVERYDAY*


----------



## Guest

I always wondered what a good time lapse would be before re-writing someone for tint. I see cars all the time that I have written recently... Not that I have a conscience when it comes to scumbags....... lol


----------



## j809

I spoke to my buddy who is an RMV inspector.He is only one of a handful of compliance officers inspectors, that an officer can make a call to and he'll pull a violator in for a through inspection or he'll suspend their registration. He said the fine is $250 a window and misinterpreted by many officers as $250 all around. I always cited $250 for the whole car, my court thinks it's a BS offense anyways and gets found NR.


----------



## 2-Delta

Remember that only the front passenger and driver windows as well as the front windshield are regulated. The back and sides aren't. Most these days come factory tinted anyway at about 20%.


----------



## Guest

2-Delta said:


> Remember that only the front passenger and driver windows as well as the front windshield are regulated. The back and sides aren't. Most these days come factory tinted anyway at about 20%.


taken DIRECTLY from the MGL:

(4) the use of nontransparent or sunscreen material or window application which has a total visible light reflectance of not more than thirty-five per cent or a visible light transmittance of *not less than thirty-five per cent on the side windows immediately adjacent to the right and left of the operator's seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator's seat and the front passenger seat or on the rear window* if the vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle.


----------



## Guest

Gotcha. Thanks for clarifying !


----------



## Crvtte65

For the true nerds at heart the Fed Reg and USC text 

*LexisNexis™ Academic*

LEXIS PUBLISHING'S CODE OF FEDERAL REGULATIONS
Copyright © 2005, LEXIS Publishing 
*** THIS SECTION IS CURRENT THROUGH THE DECEMBER 7, 2005 ISSUE OF ***
*** THE FEDERAL REGISTER ***
TITLE 49 -- TRANSPORTATION 
SUBTITLE B -- OTHER REGULATIONS RELATING TO TRANSPORTATION 
CHAPTER V -- NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION, DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION 
PART 571 -- FEDERAL MOTOR VEHICLE SAFETY STANDARDS 
SUBPART B -- FEDERAL MOTOR VEHICLE SAFETY STANDARDS

*Go to the CFR Archive Directory*
49 CFR *571.205*
THERE ARE MULTIPLE VERSIONS OF THIS DOCUMENT.

§ *571.205* Standard No. 205, Glazing materials. [Effective until Nov. 1, 2006.]

[PUBLISHER'S NOTE: This section was amended at 68 FR 43964, 43971, July 25, 2003, effective Sept. 23, 2003. 68 FR 55544, 55545, Sept. 26, 2003, provides "The effective date of the final rule amending 49 CFR part 571, published at 68 FR 43964, July 25, 2003, as corrected by the amendment in this document, is delayed from September 23, 2003, to January 22, 2004." 69 FR 279, Jan. 5, 2004, further delayed the effective date of the amendment appearing at 68 FR 43964, 43971, July 25, 2003, until Sept. 1, 2004. 69 FR 51188, 51191, Aug. 18, 2004, further delayed the effective date of the amendment appearing at 68 FR 43964, 43971, July 25, 2003, until Sept. 1, 2006. 70 FR 39959, 39960, July 12, 2005, further delayed the effective date of the amendment appearing at 68 FR 43964, 43971, July 25, 2003, until Nov. 1, 2006. For the convenience of the user, the section has been set out twice. The version effective until Nov. 1, 2006, immediately follows this note. For the version effective Nov. 1, 2006, see the version following this section, also numbered § *571.205.*]

S1. Scope. This standard specifies requirements for glazing materials for use in motor vehicles and motor vehicle equipment.

S2. Purpose. The purpose of this standard is to reduce injuries resulting from impact to glazing surfaces, to ensure a necessary degree of transparency in motor vehicle windows for driver visibility, and to minimize the possibility of occupants being thrown through the vehicle windows in collisions.

S3. Application. This standard applies to glazing materials for use in passenger cars, multipurpose passenger vehicles, trucks, buses, motorcycles, slide-in campers, and pickup covers designed to carry persons while in motion.

S4. Definitions.

Bullet resistant shield means a shield or barrier that is installed completely inside a motor vehicle behind and separate from glazing materials that independently comply with the requirements of this standard.

Camper means a structure designed to be mounted in the cargo area of a truck, or attached to an incomplete vehicle with motive power, for the purpose of providing shelter for persons.

Glass-plastic glazing material means a laminate of one or more layers of glass and one or more layers of plastic in which a plastic surface of the glazing faces inward when the glazing is installed in a vehicle.

Motor home means a multipurpose passenger vehicle that provides living accommodations for persons.

Pickup cover means a camper having a roof and sides but without a floor, designed to be mounted on and removable from the cargo area of a truck by the user.

Slide-in camper means a camper having a roof, floor, and sides, designed to be mounted on and removable from the cargo area of a truck by the user.

S5. Requirements.

S5.1 Materials.

S5.1.1 Glazing materials for use in motor vehicles, expect as otherwise provided in this standard shall conform to the American National Standard "Safety Code for Safety Glazing Materials for Glazing Motor Vehicles Operating on Land Highways" Z-26.1-1977, January 26, 1977, as supplemented by Z26.1a, July 3, 1980 (hereinafter referred to as "ANS Z26"). However, Item 11B glazing as specified in that standard may not be used in motor vehicles at levels requisite for driving visibility, and Item 11B glazing is not required to pass Test Nos. 17, 30, and 31.

S5.1.1.1 The chemicals specified for testing chemical resistance in Tests Nos. 19 and 20 of ANS Z26 shall be:

(a) One percent solution of nonabrasive soap.

(b) Kerosene.

(c) Undiluted denatured alcohol, Formula SD No. 30 (1 part 100-percent methyl alcohol in 10 parts 190-proof ethyl alcohol by volume).

(d) Gasoline, ASTM Reference Fuel C, which is composed of Isooctane 50 volume percentage and Toluene 50 volume percentage. Isooctane must conform to A2.7 in Annex 2 of the Motor Fuels Section of the 1985 Annual Book of ASTM Standards, Vol. 05.04, and Toluene must conform to ASTM Specification D362-84, Standard Specification for Industrial Grade Toluene. ASTM Reference Fuel C must be used as specified in:

(1) Paragraph A2.3.2 and A2.3.3 of Annex 2 of Motor Fuels, Section 1 in theT3 1985 Annual Book of ASTM Standards; and

(2) OSHA Standard 29 CFR 1910.106 -- "Handling Storage and Use of Flammable Combustible Liquids."

This incorporation by reference was approved by the Director of the Federal Register in accordance with 5 U.S.C. 552(a) and 1 CFR part 51. Copies may be inspected at the Technical Reference Library, NHTSA, 400 Seventh Street, SW., Room 5108, Washington, DC 20590, or at the National Archives and Records Administration (NARA). For information on the availability of this material at NARA, call 202-741-6030, or go to: http://www.archives.gov/federal]register/code]of]federal]regulations/ibr]locations.html.

S5.1.1.2 The following locations are added to the lists specified in ANS Z26 in which item 4, item 5, item 8, and item 9 safety glazing may be used:

(a) -- (i) [Reserved]

(j) Windows and doors in motor homes, except for the windshield and windows to the immediate right or left of the driver.

(k) Windows and doors in slide-in campers and pickup covers.

(l) Windows and doors in buses except for the windshield, windows to the immediate right or left of the driver, and rearmost windows if used for driving visibility.

(m) For Item 5 safety glazing only: Motorcycle windscreens below the intersection of a horizontal plane 380 millimeters vertically above the lowest seating position.

S5.1.1.3 The following locations are added to the lists specified in ANS Z26 in which item 6 and item 7 safety glazing may be used:

(a) -- (i) [Reserved]

(j) Windows and doors in motor homes, except for the windshield, forward-facing windows, and windows to the immediate right or left of the driver.

(k) Windows, except forward-facing windows, and doors in slide-in campers and pickup covers.

(l) For item 7 safety glazing only:

(1) Standee windows in buses.

(2) Interior partitions.

(3) Openings in the roof.

S5.1.1.4 The following locations are added to the lists specified in ANS Z26 in which item 8 and item 9 safety glazing may be used:

(a) -- (e) [Reserved]

(f) Windows and doors in motor homes, except for the windshield and windows to the immediate right or left of the driver.

(g) Windows and doors in slide-in campers and pickup covers.

S5.1.1.5 The phrase "readily removable" windows as defined in ANS Z26, for the purposes of this standard, in buses having a GVWR of more than 4536 kilograms, shall include pushout windows and windows mounted in emergency exists that can be manually pushed out of their location in the vehicle without the use of tools, regardless of whether such windows remain hinged at one side to the vehicle.

S5.1.1.6 Multipurpose passenger vehicles. Except as otherwise specifically provided by this standard, glazing for use in multipurpose passenger vehicles shall conform to the requirements for glazing for use in trucks as specified in ANS Z26.

S5.1.1.7 Test No. 17 is deleted from the list of tests specified in ANS Z26 for Item 5 glazing material and Test No. 18 is deleted from the lists of tests specified in ANS Z26 for Item 3 and Item 9 glazing material.

S5.1.2 In addition to the glazing materials specified in ANS Z26, materials conforming to S5.1.2.1, S5.1.2.2, S5.1.2.3, S5.1.2.4, S5.1.2.5, S5.1.2.6, S5.1.2.7, S5.1.2.8 and S5.1.2.11 may be used in the locations of motor vehicles specified in those sections.

S5.1.2.1 Item 11C -- Safety Glazing Material for Use in Bullet Resistant Shields. Bullet resistant glazing that complies with Test Nos. 2, 17, 19, 20, 21, 24, 27, 28, 29, 30 and 32 of ANS Z26 and the labeling requirements of S5.1.2.5 may be used only in bullet resistant shields that can be removed from the motor vehicle easily for cleaning and maintenance. A bullet resistant shield may be used in areas requisite for driving visibility only if the combined parallel luminous transmittance with perpendicular incidence through both the shield and the permanent vehicle glazing is at least 60 percent.

S5.1.2.2 Item 12 -- Rigid Plastics. Safety plastics materials that comply with Test Nos. 10, 13, 16, 19, 20, 21 and 24 of ANS Z26, with the exception of the test for resistance to undilated denatured alcohol Formula SD No. 30, and that comply with the labeling requirements of S5.1.2.5, may be used in a motor vehicle only in the following specified locations at levels not requisitefor driving visibility.

(a) Window and doors in slide-in campers and pick-up covers.

(b) Motorcycle windscreens below the intersection of a horizontal plane 380 millimeters vertically above the lowest seating position.

(c) Standee windows in buses.

(d) Interior partitions.

(e) Openings in the roof.

(f) Flexible curtains or readily removable windows or in ventilators used in conjunction with readily removable windows.

(g) Windows and doors in motor homes, except for the windshield and windows to the immediate right or left of the driver.

(h) Windows and doors in buses except for the windshield and window to the immediate right and left of the driver.

S5.1.2.3 Item 13 -- Flexible plastics. Safety plastic materials that comply with Tests Nos. 16, 19, 20, 22, and 23 or 24 of ANS Z26, with the exception of the test for resistance to undiluted denatured alcohol Formula SD No. 30, and that comply with the labeling requirements of S5.1.2.5 may be used in the following specific locations at levels not requisite for driving visibility.

(a) Windows, except forward-facing windows, and doors in slide-in campers and pick-up covers.

(b) Motorcycle windscreens below the intersection of a horizontal plane 380 millimeters vertically above the lowest seating position.

(c) Standee windows in buses.

(d) Interior partitions.

(e) Openings in the roof.

(f) Flexible curtains or readily removable windows or in ventilators used in conjunction with readily removable windows.

(g) Windows and doors in motor homes, except for the windshield, forward-facing windows, and windows to the immediate right or left of the driver.

S5.1.2.4. Item 14 -- Glass Plastics. Glass-plastic glazing materials that comply with the labeling requirements of S5.1.2.10 and Test Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 9, 12, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 24, 26, and 28, as those tests are modified in S5.1.2.9, Test Procedures for Glass-Plastics, may be used anywhere in a motor vehicle, except that it may not be used in windshields of any of the following vehicles: convertibles, vehicles that have no roof, vehicles whose roofs are completely removable.

S5.1.2.5. Item 15A -- Annealed Glass-Plastic for use in all Positions in a Vehicle Except the Windshield. Glass-plastic glazing materials that comply with Test Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 9, 12, 16, 17, 18, 19, 24, and 28, as those tests are modified in S5.1.2.9,r Test Procedures for Glass-Plastics, may be used anywhere in a motor vehicle except the windshield.

S5.1.2.6 Item 15B -- Tempered Glass-Plastic for Use in All Positions In a Vehicle Except the Windshield. Glass-plastic glazing materials that comply with Tests Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 16, 17, 18, 19, 24, and 28, as those tests are modified in S5.1.2.9 Test Procedures for Glass-Plastics, may be used anywhere in a motor vehicle except the windshield.

S5.1.2.7. Item 16A -- Annealed Glass-Plastic for Use in all Positions in a Vehicle not Requisite for Driving Visibility. Glass-plastic glazing materials that comply with Test Nos. 3, 4, 9, 12, 16, 19, 24, and 28, as those tests are modified in S5.1.2.9 Test Procedures for Glass-Plastics, may be used in a motor vehicle in all locations not requisite for driving visibility.

S5.1.2.8. Item 16B -- Tempered Glass-Plastic for Use in all Positions in a Vehicle not Requisite for Driving Visibility. Glass-plastic glazing materials that comply with Test Nos. 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 16, 19, 24, and 28, as those tests are modified in S5.1.2.9 Test Procedures for Glass-Plastics, may be used in a motor vehicle in all locations not requisite for driving visibility.

S5.1.2.9 Test Procedures for Glass-Plastics. (a) Tests Nos 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 16, and 18 shall be conducted on the glass side of the specimen, i.e., the surface which would face the exterior of the vehicle. Tests Nos. 17, 19, 24, and 26 shall be conducted on the plastic side of the specimen, i.e., the surface which would face the interior of the vehicle. Test No. 15 should be conducted with the glass side of the glazing facing the illuminated box and the screen, respectively. For Test No. 19, add the following to the specified list: an aqueous solution of isopropanol and glycol ether solvents in concentration no greater than 10% or less than 5% by weight and ammonium hydroxide no greater than 5% or less than 1% by weight, simulating typical commercial windshield cleaner.

(b) Glass-plastic specimens shall be exposed to an ambient air temperature of -40 degrees Celsius (plus or minus 5 degrees Celsius), for a period of 6 hours at the commencement of Test No. 28, rather than at the initial temperature specified in that test. After testing, the glass-plastic specimens shall show no evidence of cracking, clouding, delaminating, or other evidence of deterioration.

(c) Glass-plastic specimens tested in accordance with Test No. 17 shall be carefully rinsed with distilled water following the abrasion procedure and wiped dry with lens paper. After this procedure, the arithmetic means of the percentage of light scattered by the three specimens as a result of abrasion shall not exceed 4.0 percent.

(d) Data obtained from Test No. 1 should be used when conducting Test No. 2.

(e)(1) Except as provided in S5.1.2.9(e)(2), glass-plastic glazing specimens tested in accordance with Test Nos. 9, 12 and 26 shall be clamped in the test fixture in Figure 1 of this standard in the manner shown in that figure. The clamping gasket shall be made of rubber 3 millimeters (mm) thick of hardness 50 IRHD (International Rubber Hardness Degrees), plus or minus five degrees. Movement of the test specimen, measured after the test, shall not exceed 2 mm at any point along the inside periphery of the fixture. Movement of the test specimen beyond the 2 mm limit shall be considered an incomplete test, not a test failure. A specimen used in such an incomplete test shall not be retested.

(2) At the option of the manufacturer, glass-plastic glazing specimens tested in accordance with Test Nos. 9 and 12 may be tested unclamped. Such specimens shall be tested using the fixture in Figure 1 of the standard, including the upper frame (unclamped) which holds the specimen in place.

S5.1.2.10 Cleaning instructions. (a) Each manufacturer of glazing materials designed to meet the requirements of S5.1.2.1, S5.1.2.2, S5.1.2.3, S5.1.2.4, S5.1.2.5, S5.1.2.6, S5.1.2.7, S5.1.2.8, or S5.1.2.11 shall affix a label, removable by hand without tools, to each item of glazing materials. The label shall identify the product involved, specify instructions and agents for cleaning the material that will minimize the loss of transparency, and instructions for removing frost and ice, and, at the option of the manufacturer, refer owners to the vehicle's Owners Manual for more specific cleaning and other instructions.

(b) Each manufacturer of glazing materials designed to meet the requirements of paragraphs S5.1.2.4, S5.1.2.5, S5.1.2.6, S5.1.2.7, or S5.1.2.8 may permanently and indelibly mark the lower center of each item of such glazing material, in letters not less than 4.5 millimeters nor more than 6 millimeters high, the following words, GLASS PLASTIC MATERIAL -- SEE OWNER'S MANUAL FOR CARE INSTRUCTIONS.

S5.1.2.11 Test procedures for Item 4A -- Rigid Plastic for Use in Side Windows Rearward of the "C" pillar. (a) Glazing materials that comply with Tests Nos. 2, 10, 13, 16, 17, as that test is modified in S5.1.2.9(c) (on the interior side only), 17, as that test is modified in paragraph (b) of this section (on the exterior side only), 19, 20, 21, and 24 of ANS Z26.1, may be used in the following specific locations:

(1) All areas in which Item 4 safety glazing may be used.

(2) Any side window that meets the criteria in S5.1.2.11(a)(2)(i) and (ii):

(i) Is in a vehicle whose rearmost designated seating position is forward-facing and cannot be adjusted so that it is side or rear-facing; and

(ii) The forwardmost point on its visible interior surface is rearward of the vertical transverse plane that passes through the shoulder reference point (as described in Figure 1 of § 571.210 Seat belt assembly anchorages) of that rearmost seating position.

(b)(1) The initial maximum haze level shall not exceed 1.0 percent. The specimens are subjected to abrasion for 100 cycles and then carefully wiped with dry lens paper (or its equivalent). The light scattered by the abraded track is measured in accordance with Test 17. The arithmetic mean of the percentages of light scattered by the three specimens shall not exceed 4.0 percent after being subjected to abrasion for 100 cycles.

(2) The specimen is remounted on the specimen holder so that it rotates substantially in a plane and subjected to abrasion for an additional 400 cycles on the same track already abraded for 100 cycles. Specimens are carefully wiped after abrasion with dry lens paper (or its equivalent). The light scattered by the abraded track is then measured as specified in Test 17. The arithmetic mean of the percentages of light scattered by the three specimens shall not exceed 10.0 percent after being subjected to abrasion for 500 cycles.

S5.2 Edges. In vehicles except schoolbuses, exposed edges shall be treated in accordance with SAE Recommended Practice J673a, "Automotive Glazing," August 1967. In schoolbuses, exposed edges shall be banded.

S6. Certification and marking.

S6.1 Each prime glazing material manufacturer, except as specified below, shall mark the glazing materials it manufactures in accordance with section 6 of ANS Z26. The materials specified in S5.1.2.1, S5.1.2.2, S5.1.2.3, S5.1.2.4, S5.1.2.5, S5.1.2.6, S5.1.2.7, S5.1.2.8, and S5.1.2.11 shall be identified by the marks "AS 11C," "AS 12," "AS 13," "AS 14," "AS 15A," "AS 15B," "AS 16A," "AS 16B," and "AS 4A," respectively. A prime glazing material manufacturer is one which fabricates, laminates, or tempers the glazing material.

S6.2 Each prime glazing material manufacturer shall certify each piece of glazing material to which this standard applies that is designed as a component of any specific motor vehicle or camper, pursuant to section 114 of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act of 1966, by adding to the mark required by S6.1 in letters and numerals of the size specified in section 6 of ANS Z26, the symbol "DOT" and a manufacturer's code mark, which will be assigned by the NHTSA on the written request of the manufacturer.

S6.3 Each prime glazing material manufacturer shall certify each piece of glazing material to which this standard applies that is designed to be cut into components for use in motor vehicles or items of motor vehicle equipment, pursuant to section 114 of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

S6.4 Each manufacturer or distributor who cuts a section of glazing material to which this standard applies, for use in a motor vehicle or camper, shall mark that material in accordance with section 6 of ANS Z26.

S6.5 Each manufacturer or distributor who cuts a section of glazing material to which this standard applies, for use in a motor vehicle or camper, shall certify that his product complies with this standard in accordance with section 114 of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act.

Display Image 

*HISTORY:* 
[37 FR 12239, June 21, 1972, as amended at 37 FR 13097, July 1, 1972; 37 FR 24036, Nov. 11, 1972; 37 FR 24826, Nov. 22, 1972; 42 FR 61466, Dec. 5, 1977; 45 FR 47151, July 14, 1980; 46 FR 43690, Aug. 31, 1981; 48 FR 52065, Nov. 16, 1983; 49 FR 6734, Feb. 23, 1984; 56 FR 12674, Mar. 27, 1991; 56 FR 18531, Apr. 23, 1991; 56 FR 49149, Sept. 27, 1991; 57 FR 1654, Jan. 15, 1992; 57 FR 13656, Apr. 17, 1992; 57 FR 30164, July 8, 1992; 57 FR 58150, Dec. 9, 1992; 60 FR 13646, Mar. 14, 1995; 61 FR 41739, 41743, Aug. 12, 1996; 67 FR 79416, 79439, Dec. 27, 2002]

*AUTHORITY:* 
AUTHORITY NOTE APPLICABLE TO ENTIRE PART: 
49 U.S.C. 322, 30111, 30115, 30166 and 30177; delegation of authority at 49 CFR 1.50.

*NOTES:* 
NOTES APPLICABLE TO ENTIRE CHAPTER: 
CROSS REFERENCE: See 23 CFR, chapter I, subchapter G, Federal Highway Administration, Department of Transportation, for regulations on the certification of vehicle size and weight enforcement and the certification of speed limit enforcement.

NOTES APPLICABLE TO ENTIRE PART: 
[PUBLISHER'S NOTE: For Federal Register citations concerning Part 571 Petitions for Reconsideration denied, see: 51 FR 11309 (1986); 52 FR 42440, 46479, 46480 (1987); 53 FR 5579, 9944, 17053 (1988.); 56 FR 13784 (1991); 57 FR 3556, 47007 (1992); 58 FR 19628, April 15, 1993; 58 FR 31658, June 4, 1993; 59 FR 2755, Jan. 19, 1994; 59 FR 14569, March 29, 1994; 59 FR 27506, May 27, 1994; 60 FR 63651, Dec. 12, 1995; 62 FR 19523, April 22, 1997; 62 FR 31008, June 6, 1997; 63 FR 19839, April 22, 1998; 63 FR 34330, June 24, 1998; 66 FR 18208, Apr. 6, 2001; 69 FR 60316, Oct. 8, 2004; 69 FR 60968, Oct. 14, 2004; 70 FR 6777, Feb. 9, 2005; 70 FR 40917, July 15, 2005.] 
[PUBLISHER'S NOTE: For Federal Register citations concerning Part 571 Petitions for Reconsideration, see: 61 FR 1152, Jan. 17, 1996; 69 FR 9229, Feb. 27, 2004; 69 FR 51393, Aug. 19, 2004.] 
[PUBLISHER'S NOTE: For Federal Register citations concerning Part 571 Petitions for Rulemaking denied, see: 63 FR 46899, Sept. 3, 1998; 68 FR 69046, Dec. 11, 2003; 70 FR 61908, Oct. 27, 2005.] 
[PUBLISHER'S NOTE: For Federal Register citations concerning Part 571 Statement of Policy, see: 63 FR 59482, Nov. 4, 1998.] 
[PUBLISHER'S NOTE: For Federal Register citations concerning Part 571 Interpretive Rule, see: 64 FR 16358, Apr. 5, 1999.] 
[PUBLISHER'S NOTE: For Federal Register citations concerning Part 571 Notice concerning review, see: 66 FR 9673, Feb. 9, 2001.] 
[PUBLISHER'S NOTE: For Federal Register citations concerning Part 571 Notice of availability, see: 68 FR 43972, July 25, 2003.] 
[PUBLISHER'S NOTE: For Federal Register citations concerning Part 571 withdrawal of rulemaking, see: 69 FR 55993, Sept. 17, 2004; 69 FR 61322, Oct. 18, 2004; 69 FR 67068, Nov. 16, 2004.]

3390 words

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*LexisNexis™ Academic*

UNITED STATES CODE SERVICE
Copyright © 2005 Matthew Bender & Company, Inc.,
one of the LEXIS Publishing (TM) companies
All rights reserved
*** CURRENT THROUGH P.L. 109-124, APPROVED 12/1/05 ***
TITLE *15.* COMMERCE AND TRADE 
CHAPTER 38. TRAFFIC AND MOTOR VEHICLE SAFETY 
MOTOR VEHICLE SAFETY STANDARDS 
GENERAL PROVISIONS

*GO TO CODE ARCHIVE DIRECTORY FOR THIS JURISDICTION*
*15* USCS § *1407* (2005)
§ *1407.* [Repealed]

*HISTORY; ANCILLARY LAWS AND DIRECTIVES*

This section (Act Sept. 9, 1966, P.L. 89-563, Title I, Part A, § 119, 80 Stat. 728; Oct. 27, 1974, P.L. 93-492, Title I, § 102(b)(1), 88 Stat. 1477) was repealed by Act July 5, 1994, P.L. 103-272, § 7(b), 108 Stat. 1379, except for rights and duties that matured, penalties that were incurred, and proceedings that were begun before enactment, as provided by § 7(b) of such Act, which appears as a note preceding 49 USCS § 101. This section provided for issuance of rules and regulations with respect to motor vehicle safety standards. The subject matter formerly covered in this section is now covered generally in 49 USCS §§ 30101 et seq.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*LexisNexis™ Academic*

UNITED STATES CODE SERVICE
Copyright © 2005 Matthew Bender & Company, Inc.,
one of the LEXIS Publishing (TM) companies
All rights reserved
*** CURRENT THROUGH P.L. 109-124, APPROVED 12/1/05 ***
TITLE *49.* TRANSPORTATION 
SUBTITLE VI. MOTOR VEHICLE AND DRIVER PROGRAMS 
PART A. GENERAL 
CHAPTER 301. MOTOR VEHICLE SAFETY

*GO TO CODE ARCHIVE DIRECTORY FOR THIS JURISDICTION*
*49* USCS prec § *30101* (2005)
Preceding § *30101*

*HISTORY; ANCILLARY LAWS AND DIRECTIVES*
SUBCHAPTER I. GENERALSec.*30101.* Purpose and policy30102. Definitions30103. Relationship to other laws30104. Authorization of appropriations30105. Restriction on lobbying activities30106. Rented or leased motor vehicle safety and responsibilitySUBCHAPTER II. STANDARDS AND COMPLIANCE30111. Standards30112. Prohibitions on manufacturing, selling, and importing noncomplying motor vehicles and equipment30113. General exemptions30114. Special exemptions30115. Certification of compliance30116. Defects and noncompliance found before sale to purchaser30117. Providing information to, and maintaining records on, purchasers30118. Notification of defects and noncompliance30119. Notification procedures30120. Remedies for defects and noncompliance30121. Provisional notification and civil actions to enforce30122. Making safety devices and elements inoperative30123. Tires30124. Buzzers indicating nonuse of safety belts30125. Schoolbuses and schoolbus equipment30126. Used motor vehicles30127. Automatic occupant crash protection and seat belt use30128. Vehicle accident ejection protection [Vehicle rollover prevention and crash mitigation]SUBCHAPTER III. IMPORTING NONCOMPLYING MOTOR VEHICLES AND EQUIPMENT30141. Importing motor vehicles capable of complying with standards30142. Importing motor vehicles for personal use30143. Motor vehicles imported by individuals employed outside the United States30144. Importing motor vehicles on a temporary basis30145. Importing motor vehicles or equipment requiring further manufacturing30146. Release of motor vehicles and bonds30147. Responsibility for defects and noncomplianceSUBCHAPTER IV. ENFORCEMENT AND ADMINISTRATIVE30161. Judicial review of standards30162. Petitions by interested persons for standards and enforcement30163. Actions by the Attorney General30164. Service of process30165. Civil penalty30166. Inspections, investigations, and records30167. Disclosure of information by the Secretary of Transportation30168. Research, testing, development, and training30169. Annual reports30170. Criminal penalties

Explanatory notes: 
"Vehicle rollover prevention and crash mitigation" has been inserted in brackets in item 30128 to indicate the heading of the section as enacted.

Amendments: 
1998. Act June 9, 1998, P.L. 105-178, Title VII, Subtitle A, § 7104(b), 112 Stat. 467, amended the analysis of this chapter by inserting item 30105.
2000. Act Nov. 1, 2000, P.L. 106-414, § 5(b)(2), 114 Stat. 1804, amended the analysis of this chapter by adding item 30170.
2005. Act Aug. 10, 2005, P.L. 109-59, Title X, Subtitle B, § 10208(b), Subtitle C, § 10303(a), 119 Stat. 1936, 1940, amended the analysis of this chapter by inserting items 30106 and 30128. Section § 10303(a) of Act Aug. 10, 2005, P.L. 109-59, provided for amendment of the chapter analysis for chapter 301 without specifying a title of the Code; the amendment was executed in Title *49* in order to effectuate the probable intent of Congress.

*NOTES:*
Related Statutes & Rules:
This chapter is referred to in 18 USCS §§ 511, 512, 2721; 42 USCS §§ 4905, 7590, 13257; *49* USCS §§ 105, 32502, 32511, 32705, 32902.


----------



## laxball33

way too much info to read, I just stick with 250.00 for the vehicle and a 7yr surcharge for the numbnuts driving.


----------



## Guest

How would one know if its below 35% when being cited on the side of the street?


----------



## Guest

Unregistered said:


> How would one know if its below 35% when being cited on the side of the street?


----------



## CJIS

That looks familar...


----------



## Guest

npd_323 said:


> That looks familar...


one of the best tools in my ditty bag..............


----------



## irish937

Just a word to the wise. When I had my widows tinted, the installer told me not to get the exact percentage listed if you had darker windows in the rear. What he meant was that my truck had factory tint on the rear windows. That tint is usually between 18-23% depending on the manufacturer. If I had put 35% on my front windows, It would actually be darker because of the rear tint. I tested this. I had 45% installed on the front and tested it. It came back as 37%.


----------



## Guest

irish937 said:


> Just a word to the wise. When I had my widows tinted, the installer told me not to get the exact percentage listed if you had darker windows in the rear. What he meant was that my truck had factory tint on the rear windows. That tint is usually between 18-23% depending on the manufacturer. If I had put 35% on my front windows, It would actually be darker because of the rear tint. I tested this. I had 45% installed on the front and tested it. It came back as 37%.


What? I am confused. How does the rear tint make the front tint darker? Unless you laid the tint on top of the existing tint.


----------



## MVS

laxball33 said:


> way too much info to read, I just stick with 250.00 for the vehicle and a 7yr surcharge for the numbnuts driving.


:-s I agree!! Too many numbers... too many percentages... ](*,) and if you apply tint to the back the front gets darker? :huh: And somewhere in the United States Code Service thingy in subtitle B, I think it referred to me giving up my left nut.

*WTF? :shock:*


----------



## dcs2244

Any tint is too dark. Gig. (except for OEM...any "aftermarket" is 'fair game').


----------



## irish937

MSP75 said:


> What? I am confused. How does the rear tint make the front tint darker? Unless you laid the tint on top of the existing tint.


The rear tint lets less light in thus causing the front tint to appear darker. Less light inside the cab will make all windows darker. It has nothing to do with laying aftermarket tint over the factory stuff. It sounds a little confusing, but even a meathead like me understood after it was shown to me. It was just a useless fact, not that it will stop anyone from enforcement. It was more like something you could tell someone as they were crying about the ticket.


----------



## jackryan

irish937 said:


> The rear tint lets less light in thus causing the front tint to appear darker. Less light inside the cab will make all windows darker. It has nothing to do with laying aftermarket tint over the factory stuff. It sounds a little confusing, but even a meathead like me understood after it was shown to me. It was just a useless fact, not that it will stop anyone from enforcement. It was more like something you could tell someone as they were crying about the ticket.


It might appear darker to the eye, from outside...but if a tint meter is applied, it will only test that window....it won't matter what is on the rear....


----------



## Guest

irish937 said:


> The rear tint lets less light in thus causing the front tint to appear darker. Less light inside the cab will make all windows darker. It has nothing to do with laying aftermarket tint over the factory stuff. It sounds a little confusing, but even a meathead like me understood after it was shown to me. It was just a useless fact, not that it will stop anyone from enforcement. It was more like something you could tell someone as they were crying about the ticket.


Now I understand. After a good ale things are clearer. The % is still the same, though. I may stop you because it looks darker, but I shall gig only according to the tint meter reading. So, unless some criminal activity is going on you'll be on your way.


----------



## Guest

As a new registered user.....I have observed that the police cruisers in my town all have window tinting which fully prevents any observation of who is driving the vehicle or who or what may be in the rear of the passenger area. Can somone answer what the need is for this... All of the vehicles have painted on the sides "COMMUNITY POLICING" What does that mean if , in a small town, you cannot even see who may be driving the vehicle. As an optometrist and lighting designer.I do have the required equipment to measure the transmission of light through the window tinting.. Thanks for your answers.....


----------



## RustyShackleford

v8eyedoc said:


> Can somone answer what the need is for this...


Because it looks cool?


----------



## dcs2244

unk: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## Crvtte65

RPD931 said:


> And somewhere in the United States Code Service thingy in subtitle B, I think it referred to me giving up my left nut.


HAhaha, I didn't read it fully either, just skimmed it briefly and put it up for anyone that wanted too


----------



## Guest

v8Eyedoc,

Some reasons you might see cruisers with window tint:

K-9 cruisers are tinted out in the back so sunlight wont cook the back seat where the dog is. This is also the case for some electronic equipment, sunlight and heat can damage some of it, and the tint prevents this from happening.

Some officers carry special equipment in the back seat, such as weapons, ammunition, etc. Tinting the windows so no one can see said equipment helps prevent the equipment from being observed by shitheads and stolen from an unattended cruiser. (It's happened before)

Cruisers that transport prisoners to and from courts/jails many times have the back seat tinted out so the public cant see the prisoner.

As far as window tint tarnishing the "community policing" image, that's not its purpose. Just walk up to the cruiser and converse with the officer. If he tells you to go F yourself, then the "community policing" lettering should probably come off.


----------



## Mikey682

oops, forgot to sign in. The above post is from me.


----------



## Guest

v8eyedoc said:


> What does that mean if , in a small town, you cannot even see who may be driving the vehicle. As an optometrist and lighting designer.


9 out of 10 times it will be a police officer driving a police vehicle. The 1 out of 10 is the mechanic.

Police are people watchers. The wall or the light pole is not going to commit any violations. So, we watch people. I have noticed that when people notce a PO watching they get all nervous for no reason and do the nervous walk or drive. The PO discreetly watching through tint does not seem to get much reaction, except from the criminal who is wondering if the PO is watching him.


----------



## Guest

I cited a kid today who had *2%* tint on his Honda Civic.......... And he had the nerve to be pissed at *ME*........ I couldn't even see in the car when I walked up on it....... And then he tried the old "My window doesn't roll down. It's broken."........ Roll down the passenger window then.


----------



## irish937

Sniper said:


> I cited a kid today who had *2%* tint on his Honda Civic.......... And he had the nerve to be pissed at *ME*........ I couldn't even see in the car when I walked up on it....... And then he tried the old "My window doesn't roll down. It's broken."........ Roll down the passenger window then.


How the hell could he see out of that at night? That shit is dark. I think limo tint is around 5%. 2% AND an attitude deserves a sharpening of the old V pencil!! Window doesn't roll down?? Anything else defective?? Maybe he needed a tow!


----------



## dcs2244

Sniper, I have one of those after-market "window regulators" for just such occasions...they are available at AAA Police Supply...just ask the guy for an "ASP"...they work every time!:innocent:


----------



## Guest

Nice !!!!! lol.


----------



## Goose

Sniper said:


> I cited a kid today who had *2%* tint on his Honda Civic.......... And he had the nerve to be pissed at *ME*........ I couldn't even see in the car when I walked up on it....... And then he tried the old "My window doesn't roll down. It's broken."........ Roll down the passenger window then.


Just remember...$250 a window. unk:


----------



## Curious EMT

Ok. So is the 35% for every window (except front)? Or just windows directly sideways of the driver? what about rear window?


----------



## Guest

I read page 2.....so does that mean that you can have your back two windows darker than 35% aslong as you can see behind you throught the two side mirrors? or am i interpreting badly. I need to know because i got a ticket for all four windows, then i peeled off the front two, and got another ticket a month later. Thanx


----------



## 94c

jmc23200 said:


> I read page 2.....so does that mean that you can have your back two windows darker than 35% aslong as you can see behind you throught the two side mirrors? or am i interpreting badly. I need to know because i got a ticket for all four windows, then i peeled off the front two, and got another ticket a month later. Thanx


If the windows are directly behind you (back seat) then it is illegal. The only one's that would be O.K. was if you had say, a station wagon, then the back side windows would be alright. The two mirror issue has more to do with those louvres and tints that people put on the windows to keep the sun out of the baby's face in a car seat.


----------



## Guest

Hello. I State Police Officer pulled me over at a stop light and gave me a $250 citation for my front windows being too dark. they are dark but I bought the car in this condition 1 year ago and it was inspected and passed. I had no idea it was illegal since it passed and he just kept saying "It's not my problem, it's your car". Since a garage licensed by the state inspected it, should I be at fault to know all the laws? If i fight this will i have a good chance of winning>? I don't know what the legal smog allowance is, that isn't my job. I am a licensed plumber and gasfitter. If i install something illegally in someones house, it isn't there responsibility because it is there house, it is mine. Sorry so long just angered over the fact that i get pulled over because I am young and cadillac drive by with Limo tint and nothing is said. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Unregistered said:


> Hello. I State Police Officer pulled me over at a stop light and gave me a $250 citation for my front windows being too dark. they are dark but I bought the car in this condition 1 year ago and it was inspected and passed. I had no idea it was illegal since it passed and he just kept saying "It's not my problem, it's your car". Since a garage licensed by the state inspected it, should I be at fault to know all the laws? If i fight this will i have a good chance of winning>? I don't know what the legal smog allowance is, that isn't my job. I am a licensed plumber and gasfitter. If i install something illegally in someones house, it isn't there responsibility because it is there house, it is mine. Sorry so long just angered over the fact that i get pulled over because I am young and cadillac drive by with Limo tint and nothing is said. Any help is appreciated.


I forgot to mention he never measured it with antything, but put on the citation it was 17%.


----------



## Tango

Unregistered said:


> Hello. I State Police Officer pulled me over at a stop light and gave me a $250 citation for my front windows being too dark. they are dark but I bought the car in this condition 1 year ago and it was inspected and passed. I had no idea it was illegal since it passed and he just kept saying "It's not my problem, it's your car". Since a garage licensed by the state inspected it, should I be at fault to know all the laws? If i fight this will i have a good chance of winning>? I don't know what the legal smog allowance is, that isn't my job. I am a licensed plumber and gasfitter. If i install something illegally in someones house, it isn't there responsibility because it is there house, it is mine. Sorry so long just angered over the fact that i get pulled over because I am young and cadillac drive by with Limo tint and nothing is said. Any help is appreciated.


oops 2 posts


----------



## Tango

Unregistered said:


> Hello. I State Police Officer pulled me over at a stop light and gave me a $250 citation for my front windows being too dark. they are dark but I bought the car in this condition 1 year ago and it was inspected and passed. I had no idea it was illegal since it passed and he just kept saying "It's not my problem, it's your car". Since a garage licensed by the state inspected it, should I be at fault to know all the laws? If i fight this will i have a good chance of winning>? I don't know what the legal smog allowance is, that isn't my job. I am a licensed plumber and gasfitter. If i install something illegally in someones house, it isn't there responsibility because it is there house, it is mine. Sorry so long just angered over the fact that i get pulled over because I am young and cadillac drive by with Limo tint and nothing is said. Any help is appreciated.


Boo hoo


----------



## Mikey682

Unregistered said:


> Hello. I State Police Officer pulled me over at a stop light and gave me a $250 citation for my front windows being too dark. they are dark but I bought the car in this condition 1 year ago and it was inspected and passed. I had no idea it was illegal since it passed and he just kept saying "It's not my problem, it's your car". Since a garage licensed by the state inspected it, should I be at fault to know all the laws? If i fight this will i have a good chance of winning>? I don't know what the legal smog allowance is, that isn't my job. I am a licensed plumber and gasfitter. If i install something illegally in someones house, it isn't there responsibility because it is there house, it is mine. Sorry so long just angered over the fact that i get pulled over because I am young and cadillac drive by with Limo tint and nothing is said. Any help is appreciated.


You had my respect until you had to spit out that last sentence. This is why I'm giving out fewer and fewer written warnings. You just stated you have "limo tint" on your car, yet at the same time you say you had no idea that was too dark for a regular car. Then you got pulled over because you are young. You got pulled over because the State Trooper COULDNT see in the car, period.


----------



## wordstew

Ok maybe I missed something here. You can gig someone for illegal tint on the front windows. Other than Police vehicles how does one legally qualify to have that dark tint on their fronts.
IE: Rescue dog vehicle, person who may medically need a dark tint up-front, etc. etc.etc...

Can you someone a permit for upfront tint??????


----------



## Curious EMT

Guys, I dont think he was refering to the WINDSHIELD, but the front side windows..

Also, he used very poor gramar, and stated (translated) "Sorry *this is *so long *but i am *just angered over the fact that i get pulled over because I am young, *but a* cadilac *drives *by with Limo tint and nothing is said.

Ignorance is no excuese for the law. You're legaly responsible for your work as a pipefitter. It's in the code. The installer of window tint, nor the inspection staken, are not responsible for your window film. The legal limit of 35 is dark, who would you cry to when you back over some kid because your 17% was too dark to drive with at night?
Strip the tint, take some pics, appeal to a magistrate, and dont tint again. 
Oh, you never mentioned what you're driving.....


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the reply. I didn't mean that I had limo tint, but another car that was behind me at the stoplight before I was pulled over. I was referring to the front side windows directly adjacent to myself (the driver). I plan on stripping the tint and appealing it, all I was saying is that I never tinted to begin with and did not know it was illegal since it passed. I don't care if I have tinted windows. If I knew it was illegal (i.e. it failed inspection when i bought it) then I would have had it stripped then. The base of what I was asking is that if I bring in proof that my Front Side windows have been stripped and possibly a new inspection sheet will the magistrate wave the $250 fine? thank you for your reply. btw I drive a 2003 civic. unaltered, lowered "pimped". just daily driver and 32 mpg. Thanks


----------



## Blueflu1

In my opinion, as being the department prosecutor in the past, if you bring proof that you got rid of the tint, you have a good chance of it being dismissed. 
Even though you committed a violation and you are liable, alot of time, they are just looking to correct the violation. you could be found responsible, but you have a good chance of it being dismissed if you correct the problem. Not foolproof but a good chance is better then none.


----------



## Guest

Blueflu1 said:


> In my opinion, as being the department prosecutor in the past, if you bring proof that you got rid of the tint, you have a good chance of it being dismissed.
> Even though you committed a violation and you are liable, alot of time, they are just looking to correct the violation. you could be found responsible, but you have a good chance of it being dismissed if you correct the problem. Not foolproof but a good chance is better then none.


Thank you. I took off the tint and hpoefully when I go before the magistrate, itwill be dismissed. thanks for everything


----------



## jasonbr

I think the first fine is $250, second $350 and third is a higher fine and loss of license........

Also, i believe it is unlawful to tint any window with factory tint. So basically every late model car.


----------



## Guest

I found this thread when determining the legal tint limits now that I've moved to Mass. Tint limits are much tighter here than FL (FL is 28% if I remember correctly). My grandfather was a Virginia state trooper for years so I respect what you do.

I just hope you're also pulling over the guys who illegally install non self-balancing halogen headlights. Improperly aimed those things totally kill my night vision. 

-Ron


----------



## Guest

Reading some of these responses is nauseating. Some of you guys are on such a power trip. Disgusting. The law is the law and your job is to enforce it not to bust some kids chops cuz you don't like his or his car's looks. If someone comes back with an attitude that is a different story.


----------



## Guest

I have my front SUV windows lightly tinted - the installer said he gave it a real light tint and it was mostly a safety tint to hold the broken glass together in case of accident. That was a new one on me but I wanted a slightly darker than factory look. I have had the tint for over a year w/o issue. The other night the MSP stopped me for excessive window tint. The Tpr put a meter on it and it came back at 37%. I did not realize that I was so close but the Tpr said it was his mistake and sent me on my way. I still said "Thank you, Sir". It was night time and he probably could not see in so he decided to make the stop. However, part of me wonders if he profiled me cuz of the shiny SUV with 20" chrome rims - hmmmmm. 

Question - can a LEO write you up for this violation just on his opinion or is a light meter required? I would hope the latter. I would hate to have to fight a ticket in court for what appears to be legal tinting.

signed - 40 yr old Cracka


----------



## TypeX

Unregistered said:


> However, part of me wonders if he profiled me cuz of the shiny SUV with 20" chrome rims - hmmmmm.


You put 20" chrome rims on your shiny SUV for attention and you're getting it. Obviously if a Trp drives up and looks at your shiny SUV with rims and my retarded looking Ford Taurus and we are both going the same speed, he's going to pay more attention to your car. If there is something questionable on your car then you are stopped... not much to it. If there is something illegal/almost illegal on my car then i'll be stopped... it might just take a little longer 'cause he's still looking at your car.


----------



## SOT

There is a clear version that offers no tint...so saying it was for safety seems sort of silly. Did you go to an installer and ask for a tint or did you go to an installer and say "Hey improve the safety of my side windows?"



Unregistered said:


> I have my front SUV windows lightly tinted - the installer said he gave it a real light tint and it was mostly a safety tint to hold the broken glass together in case of accident. That was a new one on me but I wanted a slightly darker than factory look. I have had the tint for over a year w/o issue. The other night the MSP stopped me for excessive window tint. The Tpr put a meter on it and it came back at 37%. I did not realize that I was so close but the Tpr said it was his mistake and sent me on my way. I still said "Thank you, Sir". It was night time and he probably could not see in so he decided to make the stop. However, part of me wonders if he profiled me cuz of the shiny SUV with 20" chrome rims - hmmmmm.
> 
> Question - can a LEO write you up for this violation just on his opinion or is a light meter required? I would hope the latter. I would hate to have to fight a ticket in court for what appears to be legal tinting.
> 
> signed - 40 yr old Cracka


----------



## Curious EMT

Unregistered said:


> Reading some of these responses is nauseating. Some of you guys are on such a power trip. Disgusting. The law is the law and your job is to enforce it not to bust some kids chops cuz you don't like his or his car's looks. If someone comes back with an attitude that is a different story.


What does an attitude have to do with whether or not you'll see my kid out of your dark windows while backing up at night?


----------



## Blueflu1

> Reading some of these responses is nauseating. Some of you guys are on such a power trip. Disgusting. The law is the law and your job is to enforce it not to bust some kids chops cuz you don't like his or his car's looks. If someone comes back with an attitude that is a different story.


I pay no attention to cowards who hide behind the internet to make posts bashing cops and don't even have the balls to register and have a username.


----------



## dcs2244

Dark window tint means you that have something to hide. So does "unregistered guest".

If having dark tint is "cool" (that's "kewl" for those of you born after the Carter "administration"), then you need to "grow-up". Life is not about being "cool". Today's cool is tomorrow's joke.

Lemmings.


----------

